# Leopard Tortoise Indoor enclosure



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello everyone. My name is Ashley and I got my Leopard Tortoise two days ago. I want to make sure Oso's home is everything she needs it to be. Please take a look at the pics and let me know if I need to change anything or add anything. I'm using Peat Moss and Timmothy hay as a substate, this is what the breeder told me to use, is that okay for her? Also I was told at the pet store to use a 50W Red heat light during the day and a 10.0 UVB light during the day, then nothing at night? Sorry about all the questions.
View attachment 9688

View attachment 9689


----------



## River14 (Jul 7, 2011)

OKey Im going to offer my 5cents worth here and its mostly intuition. I personally would not mix the peat with the hay. The hay can turn mouldy and rot and it unlikely the little chap is going to eat it like this anyway. Its best to have just hay and just sphagnum moss (better than peat moss) if you can get it live all the better it grows rather easily in even a cold frame, hay in the large area. The moss should be just damp so it can curl up and sleep warmly so put it in its hiding places, the moss should be a bit humid, take a load and soak it in water then squeeze it thoroughly till no water comes out. If its fresh just use as is. 

In any set up the hay will become slightly pliable because the humidity should be that high for BBs, the tortoise will eat it. Replace it once a week. You can spray the hay too to make it more pliable. Just dont leave it so long it moulds and rots, you can also soak the hay over night then drip dry or spin completely and use that, no other substrate needed.

BTW horses need hay to be soaked too to stop lung diseases from dust.


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

River14 said:


> OKey Im going to offer my 5cents worth here and its mostly intuition. I personally would not mix the peat with the hay. The hay can turn mouldy and rot and it unlikely the little chap is going to eat it like this anyway. Its best to have just hay and just sphagnum moss (better than peat moss) if you can get it live all the better it grows rather easily in even a cold frame, hay in the large area. The moss should be just damp so it can curl up and sleep warmly so put it in its hiding places, the moss should be a bit humid, take a load and soak it in water then squeeze it thoroughly till no water comes out. If its fresh just use as is.
> 
> In any set up the hay will become slightly pliable because the humidity should be that high for BBs, the tortoise will eat it. Replace it once a week. You can spray the hay too to make it more pliable. Just dont leave it so long it moulds and rots, you can also soak the hay over night then drip dry or spin completely and use that, no other substrate needed.
> 
> BTW horses need hay to be soaked too to stop lung diseases from dust.



Thank you for responding! The peat moss that I have says its sphagnum peat moss, is that the same thing you are talking about? My next question is, when I first got her a couple days ago i put down only timmothy hay and noticed she was having a very hard time walking around on it, so is it okay to put the moss everywhere then in one corner put the timmothy hay? If so what corner do you think i should put the hay in? Sorry so many question I just want to make sure this is right for her


----------



## Fernando (Jul 7, 2011)

If your temp gets below 77-80 I suggest using the red heat bulb at night (if you don't have any other night heat). I'd then use a heat day light during the day. Also try and make that drinking bowl flushed to the ground. I'm sure it will be a little tough for your Leo to easily get a drink of water.


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Fernando said:


> If your temp gets below 77-80 I suggest using the red heat bulb at night (if you don't have any other night heat). I'd then use a heat day light during the day. Also try and make that drinking bowl flushed to the ground. I'm sure it will be a little tough for your Leo to easily get a drink of water.



I believe its gets to be about 75 in there at night. So I will start using the red light at night and go to the store today and buy a differnt light for the day. What about the UVB light, should that be on during the day only? I'm still in the process of building his outdoor enclosure so I know he needs it just not sure how often?


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

I use 100w uvb bulb for day and a ceramic heat emitter for night. I would make a humid hide as well. I have used all sorts of substrate and like plain dirt or cypress mulch best. Torts need outside time as well, do you have something for outside time?


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Missy said:


> I use 100w uvb bulb for day and a ceramic heat emitter for night. I would make a humid hide as well. I have used all sorts of substrate and like plain dirt or cypress mulch best. Torts need outside time as well, do you have something for outside time?



My husband is in the process of building it now, we have the substrate down in it and the plant seed is on its way to put plants in it. I'm just wanting on my husband to finish the cover for it before I'm putting him in it.


----------



## Missy (Jul 7, 2011)

AshleyJones said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > I use 100w uvb bulb for day and a ceramic heat emitter for night. I would make a humid hide as well. I have used all sorts of substrate and like plain dirt or cypress mulch best. Torts need outside time as well, do you have something for outside time?
> ...



Thats great just be sure with the temps that you don't leave it in the direct sun. I take mine out for an hour in the morning and have a spray bottle and mist every few min to keep her cool.


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Missy said:


> AshleyJones said:
> 
> 
> > Missy said:
> ...



Since I do live in AZ I was thinking about trying to find some kind of auto mister with a timer to go off every few min or somthing like that.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 7, 2011)

Regular peat moss is very acidic. I personally wouldn't use it unless it was cut with soil.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2011)

I Personally Would Barry The Water Dish Into The Ground So It is Flush and your Leopard Can Get In and Out!
Also You Want A Subtract That Will Hold In Moisture, So u Want To Spray The Enclosure and Him Several Times Daily With a spray Bottle, and Give Him Warm Soaks Daily, Its All About Keeping Him Warm, Humid, and Well Hydrated!


I Have a Sulcata, And The Care Is Almost The Same For These Little Guys,
Try To Follow Toms Care Sheet and You Will Be Fine,
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-To-Raise-Sulcata-Hatchlings-and-Babies#axzz1RNxjkZs4

If You Have Any Questions Feel Free To Ask


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Regular peat moss is very acidic. I personally wouldn't use it unless it was cut with soil.



I have organic soil will it work if i put 50/50 organic soil and the moss?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes That Will Work!


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome!! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 7, 2011)

Another Fun neat Thing To Do, Is When U Have Time Measure The Width
and Length of your litttle guy, and The Weight and Record it!
Once Every Couple Months Or So, Weigh him and Measure Him Again and See how much its grown


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 7, 2011)

Jacob said:


> Yes That Will Work!





Jacob said:


> Another Fun neat Thing To Do, Is When U Have Time Measure The Width
> and Length of your litttle guy, and The Weight and Record it!
> Once Every Couple Months Or So, Weigh him and Measure Him Again and See how much its grown



Hey i'm going to do that lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Ashley:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay so try number 2, what do you guys think about this one? I think i'm getting a little obsessed lol!


----------



## Neal (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good. If I were you I would add a couple of plants though.

What are you doing for the tortoises UVB requirements? ie...outside time, MVB, etc...


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 15, 2011)

Neal said:


> Looks good. If I were you I would add a couple of plants though.
> 
> What are you doing for the tortoises UVB requirements? ie...outside time, MVB, etc...



I have some plants growing but they are not ready to be put in yet, do you think I should put some fake ones in till they are ready?
I have heat lights and UVB lights they are just not in the pic, that was right when I put the enclosure together, and he also goes outside for 2 hours in the morning then at about 6:30 I put him back outside for another 2 hours since it doesnt get dark in AZ tell about 9pm. Do u think thats enough outside time?


----------



## Neal (Jul 15, 2011)

AshleyJones said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. If I were you I would add a couple of plants though.
> ...



I would put the fake plants in there. It might make him feel more comfortable. 

I think that's a really good amount of outside time. Mine hatchlings stay outside all day long. It's a little tricky with our weather, but as long as they have a lot of shade it works pretty well.


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 15, 2011)

Neal said:


> AshleyJones said:
> 
> 
> > Neal said:
> ...



I was thinking about getting some of this shade cloth to put over half of his outdoor enclosure, what do you think? Its helpful to have someone from AZ that knows how hot it gets!
http://www.shadeclothstore.com/products/sku-LB0406__dept-176.html


----------



## Neal (Jul 15, 2011)

I have shade cloths too but when the ground temperature is almost 200 degrees in the direct sunlight they can only do so much. I made my enclosures against the house where a small area doesn't get sun shine at all during the day, that's the best thing to do in our heat, even when the ambient temp is 110+ the ground temperature will only be in the 90's. If you could make a set up like that, and also add the shade cloth to a portion of it, throw some plants in there, you should be alright.


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay I will go ahead and get the shade cloth then. Here is a pic of my outdoor enclosure, I get the plants for it today so he will have plants in there soon.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Start-of-Oso-s-new-outdoor-enclosure#axzz1SCugQJGI


----------



## laramie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello Ashley and Congrats on Oso. Hosw did you come up with that name? Just curious. I have a sulcata tort named Wilbur. I was using Timothy Hay for a substrate too, but now I am using Eco-Earth (I got it at Petco). Tom is a wonderful source of information. 

C-ya,
Laramie and Wilbur


----------



## AshleyJones (Jul 15, 2011)

laramie said:


> Hello Ashley and Congrats on Oso. Hosw did you come up with that name? Just curious. I have a sulcata tort named Wilbur. I was using Timothy Hay for a substrate too, but now I am using Eco-Earth (I got it at Petco). Tom is a wonderful source of information.
> 
> C-ya,
> Laramie and Wilbur



This forum has a ton of wonderful information, I find myself spending hours a day on it learning as much as I can LOL. 
I have a 18 month old son who watches the Disney channel and His two fav shows are Mickey and Oso, so when I asked him what he wanted to name the baby turtle he said "Oso" LOL, thats how we came up with his name.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Neal~putting some fake plants in there is great because it offers security for the lil' ones. Many people who contact me about hatchlings climbing walls and constantly flipping over usually disappears when a feeling of security is added. I know none of my hatchlings climb walls or flip onto their backs when given lots of places to hide (from the humid hide box to fake plants/vine laying in enclosure).


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 16, 2011)

Since I do live in AZ I was thinking about trying to find some kind of auto mister with a timer to go off every few min or somthing like that.
[/quote]

I don't have Redfoots, but the automatic mister outside is a great idea. If you have a hose connector nearby, put a double outlet on it. Put a timer on one side and connect a supply hose. Keep the faucet on, and close off the other side to use as needed. Places like Home Depot, etc., sell drip kits and all of the supplies to set it up as you like. You can also use this idea to keep their water pool full as well. Shade cloth helps too.
Stores like Michael's or other craft stores sell fake plants, really nice ones, a lot cheaper than pet stores. You can also get some real house plants and water them for a few weeks to clear out fertilizer, etc., and then use them. Look at Terryo's enclosures for plant ideas, but spider plants are safe and make a nice plant hide.


----------



## dav3 (Jul 30, 2011)

hey i do things a little differently from everyone else ( not that anyone elses ways are wrong), glass tank,60w heat bulb,uv light,water dish, food dish and then woodchips for flooring. there is one rock in it ( good for trimming down beak or nails)


----------

